# '00 E39 Compatible Phones...



## smuniak (Jul 30, 2004)

With the proliferation of used cell phones on ebay - I may just give up trying to make a aftermarket Bluetooth kit work [big bucks] or jury rig the adapter in the car to my current v600.

With this in mind where can I find a list of compatible phones for my ride?

2000 e39.

Thanks,
Steve

also cross posted to the audio forum...


----------



## fosilbim (Aug 22, 2004)

smuniak said:


> With the proliferation of used cell phones on ebay - I may just give up trying to make a aftermarket Bluetooth kit work [big bucks] or jury rig the adapter in the car to my current v600.
> 
> With this in mind where can I find a list of compatible phones for my ride?
> 
> ...


Steve,
This is not a list of phones but you may want to visit cellport.com for system. I have ordered one for my 2000 540iA and have the v400.


----------

